# browning LED flashlight



## twtabb (Oct 26, 2004)

Has anyone tried the browning LED light. It is supposed to have a red setting for going in to the stand and a blue or blacklight for tracking. The hunter on tv said the high was as bright as a 4 dcell mag light. Just seeing if anyone has tried one out.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 27, 2004)

*Anyone???*

Has anyone had any experience with this light.. : ... I too am interested in it, but would like some feed back on it..


----------



## nevamiss270 (Oct 27, 2004)

I work in camping at bps and have played w/ this light many a time.  It is a great light - small, lightweight, multifunctional etc...  It has a 90 lumen(15,000 cp) xenon bulb plus 6 leds, 2 red, 2 blue, 2 white. Red doesnt mess w/ your night vision and is "undetectable" by game, blue makes blood show up better in low light conditions, and the white led's will conserve your battery when you dont need the 90 lumen bulb.   The batteries are the CR123 lithium batteries that cost 5.99 for 2.  They last about an hour and a half with the xenon bulb and consideribly longer if you just use the led's.  Because this flashlight has the 6 led's in it, even though it is 90 lumens, it is only about as bright as a 65 lumen surefire g2.  This is because the LED's take up space in the reflector and reduce the amount of light that is reflected.  The surefire's have a special reflector that bounces light off eachother thus magnifying it.
    As with most of the newer high output flashlights (streamlights, surefire, browning black ice etc...) you are gonna be spending a good bit of money in one of two ways:
Either you can buy a flashlight like the browning or the surefire g2 for 30 to 50 dollars and have to put a 5.99 set of batteries in it every 1.5 hours of use or spend 70-100 dollars on a streamlight strion stinger or polystinger which are rechargable.  So its pretty much either you spend a lot of money in the beginning with a rechargable f/l or you spend alot of money over time putting the lithium batteries in them.  
  Hope this helps you guys out w/ your decisions!  If anybody else has any ?'s about flashlights, lanterns, stoves or any other campin gear feel free to ask!


----------



## hnter270 (Oct 28, 2004)

nevamiss270 said:
			
		

> what neva miss said!QUOTE]
> 
> hey pat, you aint workin right now.


----------



## dave (Oct 30, 2004)

*Cheap 123A batteries*

can be had via mail from Surefire 

I think I paid $15 per box of 12 last time. Shipping is reasonable too, and better if you buy more than one box.

I use a Surefire A2 / Green. It has a bright conventional bulb, and 3 green leds for walking to a stand. When tracking, I use a Surefire blue filter to enhance the blood. Works well.


----------

